

Log in or sign up with GitHub (but not with Facebook) - leahculver
http://blog.leahculver.com/2012/02/log-in-or-sign-up-with-github.html

======
maxklein
Very faulty logic. 1 in 5 logged in with github, and 1 in 7 logged in with
twitter, and this implies you don't need facebook? Measuring two other things
does not have any meaning to another not-measured metric. One should add a fb
button and then measure how many log in via fb to make such a statement.

~~~
leahculver
Not at all! I think it's totally valid to use some gut instinct here.

My instinct is that there's a scale from Facebook -> Twitter -> GitHub in the
services that our target audience uses (less nerdy -> more nerdy).

Since GitHub performed better than Twitter (by a significant amount, although
that's debatable) then I feel that the Facebook end of that scale isn't worth
even testing at all. Instead, it would be more useful to try services on the
GitHub end of the scale, such as OpenID or maybe something more novel like
BitBucket, Heroku, Dribbble etc.

~~~
henrikberggren
I get what you mean and it's probably a fair assumption. But, the data you
showed and the conclusion you draw "Won't be adding that FB button soon" is
totally illogical. You have no idea how many ppl. that are coming to grove,
want's to sign in but don't because they have neither a twitter or github
account and/or don't want to sign up with it.

You need to add a FB signup button, test the increase (or non increase) of
signups and then draw conclusions. Or measure bounce rates in some smart way.
Your current method isn't very scientific.

------
mike_organon
Did you consider BrowserId? I think this has a lot of advantages over OpenId
or various proprietary accounts.

<https://browserid.org/>

